# Dose Anyone Know About Convict Cichlids



## fish21562 (May 26, 2011)

What are other names what is their diet. To breed do i just need a boy and girl like guppies or will they need to pair off like oscars.


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

convict cichlids, sometimes called zebra cichlids, pink convicts, don't know any other names.
1 male and 1 female, females have orange on their sides(even at very small sizes), males do not. from my experiences adding a male and a female to water they will breed. I usually feed them cichlid pellets, cichlid flakes, veggie flakes, and/or frozen krill, bloodworms. I do not waste time with freeze dried foods.


----------



## fish21562 (May 26, 2011)

Nzac said:


> convict cichlids, sometimes called zebra cichlids, pink convicts, don't know any other names.
> 1 male and 1 female, females have orange on their sides(even at very small sizes), males do not. from my experiences adding a male and a female to water they will breed. I usually feed them cichlid pellets, cichlid flakes, veggie flakes, and/or frozen krill, bloodworms. I do not waste time with freeze dried foods.


i know the parents will pretect their eggs but once the babies hatch will they eat them


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

no, they will actually take care of them (protect them, grind up food and spit it out for the young, etc.), until they decide to lay more eggs, then they will eat the first batch to protect the new eggs.


----------



## fish21562 (May 26, 2011)

Nzac said:


> no, they will actually take care of them (protect them, grind up food and spit it out for the young, etc.), until they decide to lay more eggs, then they will eat the first batch to protect the new eggs.


hahah ok thanks how far apart are the egg layings and how long dose it take for the eggs to hatch


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Convicts grow slow. So its a lot of work for not many fish. Take months for them to become anything more than bite size for adult piranha.


----------



## thundergolf (Mar 13, 2009)

They are very good parents and fun to watch. Its best to have just one set of parents in the tank as they will attack anything in the water to protect their babies (including you). They usually like to lay the eggs in a small bunch probably a couple inch radius. A clay flower pot works really well. They will lay eggs about every other week and they hatch in about 3 days. Its best to have a holding tank to raises the fry. Once they lay new eggs they will more than likely eat the fry.
Like mentioned above they grow very slow. It will take several months to have any feeder size fish for adult P's.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/profile.php?cat=np&id=31


----------



## fish21562 (May 26, 2011)

Can i identify boy convicts from girl convicts when they are an inch long if so how.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

fish21562 said:


> convict cichlids, sometimes called zebra cichlids, pink convicts, don't know any other names.
> 1 male and 1 female, *females have orange on their sides(even at very small sizes), males do not*. from my experiences adding a male and a female to water they will breed. I usually feed them cichlid pellets, cichlid flakes, veggie flakes, and/or frozen krill, bloodworms. I do not waste time with freeze dried foods.


i know the parents will pretect their eggs but once the babies hatch will they eat them
[/quote]


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

They are the most aggressive chichlid. When they have babies. Luckily for the world they are too small to do anything about it. 
They eat your general pellets, shrimp, goldfish. whatever. They breed constantly.


----------

